# Places who will not sell 9mm to persons under 21



## mike6043 (May 24, 2012)

Just wanted to make a list of places who will not sell "pistol ammo" to people under 21 for their pistol caliber carbines.

-All Wal-Marts
-Buck and Bass 
-Academy

If anyone else has had issues anywhere else PM me and I'll add to this post. I'm sure there are other places but these are the places I can think of off the top of my head. I'm sure there is someone else (between the ages of 18-20) on the internet who can relate to how frustrating it can be to drive across town to someone who will sell you the 9mm carbine but will refuse to sell you ammo.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Can't say I really blame them. They are just covering their ass. You can buy .40, .357, .44 etc rifles also. The way things are if they sold to a person under 21 I'd imagine they could be liable if something ever happened.


----------



## mike6043 (May 24, 2012)

Probably no more liable than if I go buy .50BMC or 10 LBS of powder. Again this post was just to save time for anyone who is in my same situation.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

mike6043 said:


> Probably no more liable than if I go buy .50BMC or 10 LBS of powder. Again this post was just to save time for anyone who is in my same situation.


The difference is that is legal.


----------



## mike6043 (May 24, 2012)

It's legal for a FFL to sell me 9mm as long as it is NOT for a handgun.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Like I said in my first post. Plus selling powder and .50 is legal to youngins under 21 without stipulations, apples and oranges. Not saying I agree with it but it is what it is. Anyways good luck with your thread.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry to hear you are frustrated. Me personally, I agree with their stances. Nothing against you personally, but your age group tends to be highly immature, always trying to impress someone, and making really bad decisions. I dont think that 21 years old is too great an idea either. Nothing like letting a 21 year old start drinking and buying pistols at the same time. JMO, no facts to back it up that its a bad idea. O*D*W


----------



## mike6043 (May 24, 2012)

I'm sure my age group has just as many people who make bad decisions as yours. I am however a grown married adult who tends to make good decisions. All I ask is that I don't get treated like a criminal while acting within the law.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

mike6043 said:


> I'm sure my age group has just as many people who make bad decisions as yours. I am however a grown married adult who tends to make good decisions. All I ask is that I don't get treated like a criminal while acting within the law.


 
Oh, you're right. Growing in age doesnt make one smarter by no means. But, with age comes wisdom. Or at least im told. Lol. But hey, I agree with your frustration, but the law is the law. They don't always make sense, but they are in place for a reason.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I find it funny that Walmart will sell .22 and ask if it's for a pistol or rifle... 

You have to remember, most of the jackasses at WM and academy aren't even aware that there's a rifle that shoots 9mm.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> Oh, you're right. Growing in age doesnt make one smarter by no means. But, with age comes wisdom. Or at least im told. Lol. But hey, I agree with your frustration, but the law is the law. They don't always make sense, but they are in place for a reason.


Technically it's company policy, not law.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## mike6043 (May 24, 2012)

The law is the law, But I was within the law so it was those businesses choices not to sell to young people.


----------



## mike6043 (May 24, 2012)

John B. said:


> Technically it's company policy, not law.
> 
> Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


correct


----------



## fishknot (Apr 26, 2008)

*all 18 year olds are immature*

Sir, where were you between March 3, 1959 and April 30, 1975? In June 1972 at 18, I was in the military and assembling bombs and rockets to be loaded on various aircraft. Everyday at 18 I put on a side weapon and went to work, performing my job, which I volunteered for in the U.S. Air Force. (my draft number was very high) I take great offense at you assuming all 18 year olds are immature and secondly if I die tonight mike6043 will be willed my gun collection. Oh, by the way Michael your grandmother has a great present for your 21st birthday on Sunday. It goes Bang Bang! love Opa!


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

fishknot said:


> Sir, where were you between March 3, 1959 and April 30, 1975? In June 1972 at 18, I was in the military and assembling bombs and rockets to be loaded on various aircraft. Everyday at 18 I put on a side weapon and went to work, performing my job, which I volunteered for in the U.S. Air Force. (my draft number was very high) I take great offense at you assuming all 18 year olds are immature and secondly if I die tonight mike6043 will be willed my gun collection. Oh, by the way Michael your grandmother has a great present for your 21st birthday on Sunday. It goes Bang Bang! love Opa!


 
Dont be offended by what I said. Its the reason why most places want people to be 21. I didnt say you or your grandson were the reason. Im greatful for what you did before I was born, but times have changed, and for the most part, people between those ages are what I said, and on top of that, they have no drive and are lazy. If that strikes a nerve, im sorry. Unfortunately, your grandson has to deal with it, no matter what your feelings are or what you were doing between 1959 and 1975. Kids these days arent the same kids from your time. I hate it for ol Michael, but it is what it is. And he is bitching over waiting 4 more days?? Good grief! I could understand if he had a couple years to wait, but 4 days? Suck it up and deal with it. I know the Air Force taught you that, my mother served 29 years in the Air Force. Hey, Michael, happy early birthday, buddy. 4 more days, and you can buy all the pistols and ammo your heart desires. Sorry if you or your pops was thinking I was singling you out, but I was just letting you know why you have to deal with not being able to purchase pistol ammo. Way to take things the wrong way, Opa. O*D*W


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Actually there is plenty of actuarial evidence about age and responsibility. Ask any car insurance company. 

There is certainly a "bell curve" with "Darwins Theory" guys on one end and "responsible young adults" on the other.

But it can be proven statistically that younger people take higher risks, get arrested more often, make more mistakes, do more drugs, drink more alcohol as a group than people who are older.


Jim


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

And, Mike6043, if you would have said you were twenty, about to be 21 in four days, I would have told you to meet me at WM or Academy and I would have offered to buy your ammo. You made it seem like you were 18 or 19 years old. And tell Opa, I never said "all 18 year olds were immature". He was getting mad for nothing. And if you still neede ammo, shoot me a PM. O*D*W


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

As a young person, (24) I will say most young kids are dumbasses in this day and age, HOWEVER, I think it's stupid for the big box stores not to sell to 18-20 when you can drive down the road and buy it. 

You're not stopping any crime by not selling it. This is the basic principal of why I am strongly against any form of gun control to the 18+ population.

If some jackass wants to get a gun and blow somebody away, they're going to get it. Just my 3¢

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

It does amaze me how my generation has turned out so far. I'm surprised there are still some left out of the hundreds of friends and acquaintances I have from being in college. I remeber 5 years ago when I was 18 trying to buy .22 ammo from Walmart and them trying to deny me the sale. I pulled up the "law" and showed them where it says who can buy what ammo and at what age with the exception of .22 ammo. I spoke to a manager and showed him a picture of my rifle the ammo was being used for and he sold it to me. 

Now I understand there are rifles that take "handgun" ammunition but the law only makes the exception for .22 ammo. Nothing else until you are 21. Honestly I am waiting for them to ban .223 until you are 21. 

It's just like beer. Beer is fun and exciting when you are under 21 and sneaking it with friends. And when you can't get it you think what a dumb law I'm responsible and have used it before its not my fault I'm not 21. Then you turn 21 and its just another thing and you forget all about being frustrated.


----------



## mike6043 (May 24, 2012)

I don't believe the law says specifically .22 cal. I know the atf gives that as an example. Can you find where the law states that? If so I'm completely wrong please let me know. It should be in the GCA of 1968, I've studied a fair bit of it but I could be wrong I'm not a lawyer. The intent of this thread was not political. I do find it interesting that some people fight for their rights, but when it comes to those same rights of someone else it's ok? What if the tables were flipped? What if people over 50 were only allowed to buy rifle ammunition? Because of their stereotype.



deersniper270 said:


> It does amaze me how my generation has turned out so far. I'm surprised there are still some left out of the hundreds of friends and acquaintances I have from being in college. I remeber 5 years ago when I was 18 trying to buy .22 ammo from Walmart and them trying to deny me the sale. I pulled up the "law" and showed them where it says who can buy what ammo and at what age with the exception of .22 ammo. I spoke to a manager and showed him a picture of my rifle the ammo was being used for and he sold it to me.
> 
> Now I understand there are rifles that take "handgun" ammunition but the law only makes the exception for .22 ammo. Nothing else until you are 21. Honestly I am waiting for them to ban .223 until you are 21.
> 
> It's just like beer. Beer is fun and exciting when you are under 21 and sneaking it with friends. And when you can't get it you think what a dumb law I'm responsible and have used it before its not my fault I'm not 21. Then you turn 21 and its just another thing and you forget all about being frustrated.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

You are correct. I'm not sure what I found to show him but it was more than likely an example rather than exception in law. It was 5 years ago so no telling what has changed. Here is what else I found to support your case

http://www.rkba.org/federal/crime-bill/text.firearms.1sep94

(a) Offense.--Section 922 of title 18, United States Code, 
as amended by section 110103(a), is amended by adding at the 
end the following new subsection:
``(x)(1) It shall be unlawful for a person to sell, 
deliver, or otherwise transfer to a person who the transferor 
knows or has reasonable cause to believe is a juvenile--
``(A) a handgun; or
``(B) ammunition that is suitable for use only in a 
handgun.
``(2) It shall be unlawful for any person who is a juvenile 
to knowingly possess--
``(A) a handgun; or
``(B) ammunition that is suitable for use only in a 
handgun.
``(5) For purposes of this subsection, the term `juvenile' 
means a person who is less than 18 years of age.


----------



## mike6043 (May 24, 2012)

deersniper270 said:


> You are correct. I'm not sure what I found to show him but it was more than likely an example rather than exception in law. It was 5 years ago so no telling what has changed. Here is what else I found to support your case
> 
> http://www.rkba.org/federal/crime-bill/text.firearms.1sep94
> 
> ...


Thanks! a bunch


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

*9mm carbine*

Where did you buy it


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

*Academy*

You'd be surprised at what some of us jackasses at Academy know. They're probably some that might even know as much as you, or even more. What do you ecpect for 8 bucks an hour. Oh and by the way, if you oi someone else wants too increase the intellligence level there, they are hiring


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Bubba said:


> You'd be surprised at what some of us jackasses at Academy know. They're probably some that might even know as much as you, or even more. What do you ecpect for 8 bucks an hour. Oh and by the way, if you oi someone else wants too increase the intellligence level there, they are hiring


I had a guy at academy one time tell me I couldn't look at an AR because I wasn't 21... (I was 23, I just look young. ) told him he's a dumbass and drove across town and dropped 1k on a new AR. 

I don't care how good the deal is, I'd rather pay more to shop local if I can. Screw those idiots at academy.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I feel ya John B. I don't look 23 either lol. Everyone always wants to hold your license up to the lights, flick it to see if its real and then see if they can peel back the cover.

I know they're all just doing their jobs but c'mon I look at least older than 18.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

deersniper270 said:


> I feel ya John B. I don't look 23 either lol. Everyone always wants to hold your license up to the lights, flick it to see if its real and then see if they can peel back the cover.
> 
> I know they're all just doing their jobs but c'mon I look at least older than 18.


It was not till I was about 27-28 that I finally had people stop asking for my ID for things. Now I wish they would check it to make me feel younger:thumbup:. My favorite was the walmart checkout lady that would always ask for my ID when I would buy super glue.


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

he can get killed in war at 18 but cant buy ammo....
people say times have changed....yeah a little law here and there and times have changed


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Telum Pisces said:


> It was not till I was about 27-28 that I finally had people stop asking for my ID for things. Now I wish they would check it to make me feel younger:thumbup:. My favorite was the walmart checkout lady that would always ask for my ID when I would buy super glue.


 
LOL! This last year, W-mart cashiers ocassionally ID me for beer...gonna be 60 in July....at this point I don't mind...actually kinda enjoy...


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Drive to Panama City Beach and walk down Front Beach Road tonight. Yeah, the 18-21 crowd is real mature. Not. And don't give me that crap about being able to serve in the military, They had drill sergeants beat the crap out of them to "grow them up" a little. Do all 18-21 year olds make stupid decisions. Nope. But as a whole there is a reason insurance companies charge much higher rates for males in this demographic. Actually the age range is 16-24.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



jspooney said:


> Drive to Panama City Beach and walk down Front Beach Road tonight. Yeah, the 18-21 crowd is real mature. Not. And don't give me that crap about being able to serve in the military, They had drill sergeants beat the crap out of them to "grow them up" a little. Do all 18-21 year olds make stupid decisions. Nope. But as a whole there is a reason insurance companies charge much higher rates for males in this demographic. Actually the age range is 16-24.


So we punish the good folks because of the bad.  Hmmmm, a lot of people, including myself, get upset when we apply this logic to other issues.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



jspooney said:


> Drive to Panama City Beach and walk down Front Beach Road tonight. Yeah, the 18-21 crowd is real mature. Not. And don't give me that crap about being able to serve in the military, They had drill sergeants beat the crap out of them to "grow them up" a little. Do all 18-21 year olds make stupid decisions. Nope. But as a whole there is a reason insurance companies charge much higher rates for males in this demographic. Actually the age range is 16-24.


So we punish the good folks because of the bad. Hmmmm, a lot if people, including myself, get upset when we apply this logic to other issues.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Can't rent a car until 25. Same with lodging in many places. That's just the way our system works. Companies have to mitigate risk. From Walmart's perspective, it is cheaper to offend a few people because of the age limit than deal with the lawsuits over being responsible for selling to someone who goes something stupid. These kinds of policies won't stop until the lawsuits stop. Not gonna happen.


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

I find it weird myself. Ive owned two 9mils and a .45. Im only 20. Born and raised around all kinds of guns. Was taught about gun safety & servicing them. As far as i know the law is still 18+ can possess handguns. But cannot purchase from a ffl. I always aquired mine private sales via armslist/local forums. When if comes to purchasing ammo. I always had a buddy get it for me or my father get it. Not a big deal its just the rules that the stores go by.


----------



## mike6043 (May 24, 2012)

jspooney said:


> Can't rent a car until 25. Same with lodging in many places. That's just the way our system works. Companies have to mitigate risk. From Walmart's perspective, it is cheaper to offend a few people because of the age limit than deal with the lawsuits over being responsible for selling to someone who goes something stupid. These kinds of policies won't stop until the lawsuits stop. Not gonna happen.


 Actualy you can rent a car and get lodging.


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

I thought it was always this way.... I started at the Sheriff's Office when I was 20 and my mom had to buy my bullets. A few years later they started issuing pistols and rounds.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

kandv2000 said:


> I thought it was always this way.... I started at the Sheriff's Office when I was 20 and my mom had to buy my bullets. A few years later they started issuing pistols and rounds.


That's funny and sad at the same time.:thumbup:


----------

